# Sticky  Great article on Training Frequency



## 3752

this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)

it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......

http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/bodybuilding/integrative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/


----------



## irosscoj

just saw this on facebook, and read it - very worthwhile read

Elitefts is a real good source of top quality info


----------



## RexEverthing

Cheers for this link mate! So much good info!


----------



## Bull Terrier

Scott Stevenson knows his stuff. Very smart guy.


----------



## Closey91

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)
> 
> it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......
> 
> http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/bodybuilding/integrative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/


 Really good read, do you have many articles on fortitude training? or sample workouts. I would be really interested to see what its like and give it a go


----------



## 3752

i detail my FT workouts in my training log on this site (have to look at workouts in October/November) you can buy Scotts ebook on FT and its principles for less than 15quid just go over to his site Integrative Bodybuilding and purchase it, well worth the money


----------



## simonthepieman

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)
> 
> it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......
> 
> http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/bodybuilding/integrative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/


 Brilliant Article.

And as bonus, my mind has be blown by chain flies. I will be trying them out this weekend!


----------



## bornagod

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)
> 
> it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......
> 
> http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/bodybuilding/integrative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/


 Great read and very informative. Nice1 @Pscarb


----------



## HakMat75

Are there any studies / papers on other aspects of recovery? We know MPS generally lasts 24-48 hrs, but what about things like recovery time for tendons & ligaments? Eg I know I'm ready to train an actual muscle group 2-3 days later, but my joints won't allow it, or the connective tissues.

Edit: Brain in gear now thinking about it. If volume each week is split into two sessions, say switching from a typical body part bro-split to a 2xweek U/L, then there would be half as much stress on connective tissues etc each session, so shouldn't be an issue if deloading or resting for a week in between routines.


----------



## FelonE1

Great article. Totally agree


----------



## HakMat75

FelonE said:


> Great article. Totally agree


 What's your U/L split mate? Been on first few pages of your log and couldn't see it :confused1:


----------



## FelonE1

HakMat75 said:


> What's your U/L split mate? Been on first few pages of your log and couldn't see it :confused1:


 Right I'm just gonna say before I post it that it's probably too much for a lot of people lol

UPPER-4 sets of 6-8 reps

Bench

Incline db bench

Flyes

Seated rows

V-grip pulldowns

Another back exercise

Shoulder press

Front raises

Lat raises

Rear delts

Db curls

Another type of curl

Rope tri ext

Another tri exercise

Db shrugs

LOWER-Same sets/reps as upper

Squats

Legpress

Single legpress ss legpress

Db lunges ss db squats

Single leg lunges

Seated single leg hams ss double leg hams

Standing hams

Leg ext

Single leg ext ss double leg ext

Standing calf raises

Seated calf raises

I'.m doing this 3xweek which is a lot but I'm eating a lot and getting the best sleep I've ever got.

If I ever feel run down etc I'll take a couple of days off.

I take 300mg Caffeine,which helps haha


----------



## HakMat75

FelonE said:


> Right I'm just gonna say before I post it that it's probably too much for a lot of people lol
> 
> UPPER-4 sets of 6-8 reps
> 
> Bench
> 
> Incline db bench
> 
> Flyes
> 
> Seated rows
> 
> V-grip pulldowns
> 
> Another back exercise
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> Front raises
> 
> Lat raises
> 
> Rear delts
> 
> Db curls
> 
> Another type of curl
> 
> Rope tri ext
> 
> Another tri exercise
> 
> Db shrugs
> 
> LOWER-Same sets/reps as upper
> 
> Squats
> 
> Legpress
> 
> Single legpress ss legpress
> 
> Db lunges ss db squats
> 
> Single leg lunges
> 
> Seated single leg hams ss double leg hams
> 
> Standing hams
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> Single leg ext ss double leg ext
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> I'.m doing this 3xweek which is a lot but I'm eating a lot and getting the best sleep I've ever got.
> 
> If I ever feel run down etc I'll take a couple of days off.
> 
> I take 300mg Caffeine,which helps haha


 Fuvk. Do you take a sleeping bag the gym and sleep under a bench?!?


----------



## FelonE1

HakMat75 said:


> Fuvk. Do you take a sleeping bag the gym and sleep under a bench?!?


 Lol 2hrs a session mate,if no cvnt keeps trying to talk to me.


----------



## dtlv

Scott Stevenson is a really good writer and seems to me to have an excellent grasp both of the up-to-date science and a realistic practical understanding of how to apply it. Great article.


----------



## ConP

Great article right there!

I am going to go and spend a day with Scott on the 23rd of this month. He is literally the ONLY guy in the bodybuilding world that I really can say "wow I just learned some stuff" every time I read his stuff. I own my coaching company and we're coaching a hell of a lot of top level contenders but I realize I don't know it all. Thus I am always trying to learn new things and doing days like this is the way to do it! P.S. It's an 8 hour drive for me...so no easy trip!


----------



## Gavinmcl

Started this today with p/p/l/p/p/l , going to stick at it for few months track progress then do push a pull a leg a then push b pull b leg b varying exercises

started with push ;

decline bench

smith shoulder press

incline Dumbells press

90^ Dumbell shoulder press

chest flys

side raises

tricep rope push downs

tricep overhead extensions

lot of work hard going, might need to reduce weights down after few weeks got feeling this will be major shock to system but in big calorie surplus and blasting (750mg test e)


----------



## AgoSte

@Pscarb it's been shown multiple ttimes that higher frequency is better.

I still can't figure out why ALL the pros do a "bro-split"... Why's it like that? It has something to do with proportions maybe? They don't care anymore too much about size and this way they can fill weak areas and maintain strong points?


----------



## Prince Adam

AgoSte said:


> @Pscarb it's been shown multiple ttimes that higher frequency is better.
> 
> I still can't figure out why ALL the pros do a "bro-split"... Why's it like that? It has something to do with proportions maybe? They don't care anymore too much about size and this way they can fill weak areas and maintain strong points?


When does a bro split not become PPL tho.

Back & biceps = pull

Chest & tri = push


----------



## AgoSte

Prince Adam said:


> When does a bro split not become PPL tho.
> 
> Back & biceps = pull
> 
> Chest & tri = push


 I see all of them do the body part split tbh...


----------



## Prince Adam

AgoSte said:


> Prince Adam said:
> 
> 
> 
> When does a bro split not become PPL tho.
> 
> Back & biceps = pull
> 
> Chest & tri = push
Click to expand...

 I see all of them do the body part split tbh...

I guess when you are 99.5% at your max then you need a dedicated day for biceps then!


----------



## Mingster

AgoSte said:


> I see all of them do the body part split tbh...


 Pro's have already built there physiques. They are mainly refining them by the time they are Pro's.


----------



## AgoSte

Mingster said:


> Pro's have already built there physiques. They are mainly refining them by the time they are Pro's.


 Exactly my thought!!! But let's take in consideration for example pros that are not too big, like the top men's physique, they're still trying to get bigger, but they still train in this fashion, any idea why? Avoid injuries?


----------



## Mogadishu

AgoSte said:


> Exactly my thought!!! But let's take in consideration for example pros that are not too big, like the top men's physique, they're still trying to get bigger, but they still train in this fashion, any idea why? Avoid injuries?


 They look at pros and adapt. Easy marketing.


----------



## AgoSte

Mogadishu said:


> They look at pros and adapt. Easy marketing.


 They're followed by incredibly good coaches, I doubt they would do things just because "pros do it". This is more the average gym goer attitude


----------



## ConP

I wouldn't go as far as to say that ALL pro's lift with the bro split.

Many of them do train only 1-2 body parts at once but they will often train twice per day. Thus they train body parts more than once per week. Especially legs, nearly every guy that is attempting to grow will be hitting their legs twice per week.


----------



## 3752

AgoSte said:


> @Pscarb it's been shown multiple ttimes that higher frequency is better.
> 
> I still can't figure out why ALL the pros do a "bro-split"... Why's it like that? It has something to do with proportions maybe? They don't care anymore too much about size and this way they can fill weak areas and maintain strong points?


 i have no idea and to be fair i really don't care what a Pro does or doesn't do to be honest......


----------



## Major Eyeswater

Pscarb said:


> i have no idea and to be fair i really don't care what a Pro does or doesn't do to be honest......


 It's often argued that Pro BBers are poor examples to follow, because they are genetic outliers who would gain on pretty much anything. This could mean that they gain just fine on sub-optimal training, or it could mean that their optimum training protocol is different to what's optimum for more average trainers


----------



## testosquirrel

FelonE said:


> Right I'm just gonna say before I post it that it's probably too much for a lot of people lol
> 
> UPPER-4 sets of 6-8 reps
> 
> Bench
> 
> Incline db bench
> 
> Flyes
> 
> Seated rows
> 
> V-grip pulldowns
> 
> Another back exercise
> 
> Shoulder press
> 
> Front raises
> 
> Lat raises
> 
> Rear delts
> 
> Db curls
> 
> Another type of curl
> 
> Rope tri ext
> 
> Another tri exercise
> 
> Db shrugs
> 
> LOWER-Same sets/reps as upper
> 
> Squats
> 
> Legpress
> 
> Single legpress ss legpress
> 
> Db lunges ss db squats
> 
> Single leg lunges
> 
> Seated single leg hams ss double leg hams
> 
> Standing hams
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> Single leg ext ss double leg ext
> 
> Standing calf raises
> 
> Seated calf raises
> 
> I'.m doing this 3xweek which is a lot but I'm eating a lot and getting the best sleep I've ever got.
> 
> If I ever feel run down etc I'll take a couple of days off.
> 
> I take 300mg Caffeine,which helps haha


 I couldn't possibly do that.. Sometimes struggle to do each body part once a week..I want to train each body part twice a week but feel my volume isn't exactly high at the moment thobive either added weight reps or both nearly every week since april...I struggle to rehydrate and recover after work so days and I need six hours rest before I can train..I train after midnight a lot


----------



## UncleSam1776

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)
> 
> it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......
> 
> http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/bodybuilding/integrative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/


 This was extremely imformative , thanks much ! :thumb


----------



## smallboy

Squat, bench press, rows, ohp, chinup, deadlift

5x3 (8rm) with 1 min rest except deadlift which is 1x3.

3x a week

good?


----------



## hardcoreguy

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)
> 
> it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......
> 
> http://www.elitefts.com/education/training/bodybuilding/integrative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/


 Hey not bad read. Thanks for posting


----------



## Gomez Valiant Performance

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)
> 
> it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......
> 
> http://www.elitefts.com/education/t...grative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/


I'll check this out, thank you.

I write articles myself, short ones, not that in depth but learning to be a better writer.

Thanks!


----------



## .131816

Pscarb said:


> this is an excellent article written by a good friend of mine (and former coach) Scott Stevenson (he also created the Fortitude Training System)
> 
> it gives a great explanation of why training a body part once a week is not the best way to grow......
> 
> http://www.elitefts.com/education/t...grative-bodybuilding-are-you-training-enough/



I wanted to read this but the page has gone  

What's your current thinking about training frequency and splits Paul?


----------



## 3752

Steve1968 said:


> I wanted to read this but the page has gone
> 
> What's your current thinking about training frequency and splits Paul?


I will see if I can get a link to the article...

My current thinking is that the training split is irrelevant as long as rest is considered in the equation, by that I mean no one ever reached their potential in this game by hitting the gym everyday.

For me now and my clients I build programs based on total number of sets per body part per week and along with that I periodise the volume from rep ranges of 6-8 to as high as 20-30 in some cases.

For example my current split is this
Chest/Back 
4 exercises on Chest/3 on Back sets range from 3-5

Lower body (Push focused)
4 exercises on quads/2 on hamstrings/1 on glutes and Calfs

Rest:

Shoulders/Arms
2 exercises on Shoulders (left shoulder is smashed it needs replacing so I cannot do much)
3 exercises on Biceps and Triceps

Repeat but I switch focus so it would be Back/Chest more sets on back than chest and the lower body would be pull focused.

essentially I train 2 on, 1 off sometimes it is a little different but mostly it is this, I make sure I get between 16 - 22 sets per body part per week....


----------



## FelonE1

I’m currently doing back/ chest….shoulders/arms…..legs…..3x week and it’s working well for me


----------



## hmgs

It’s still on the Elite site - but to save the hassle…
*What’s Missing?*
Elitefts™ was born of Dave Tate’s recognition that sports training misinformation abounds. You can read about this in the elitefts™ company story in the 'About Us' section. When it comes to resistance exercise programming, basic principles of training like intensity (relative load), volume, progression (or progressive overload), and periodization are the letters of a strength and conditioning coach’s alphabet. However, most of these coaches are programming for a sport, and the outcomes are concrete, quantifiable, and performance based, especially when it comes to lifting sports like powerlifting or Olympic weightlifting. Training logs and meet performance tell a solid story.

Definitions of a “sport” aside, it seems to me that bodybuilders may not be as focused on fine-tuning training as other athletes in the iron game. Muscle size, as an outcome measure, is more difficult to track than a one-rep maximum, for instance. How you look is what matters most in bodybuilding, of course, but most bodybuilders will even tell you that the mirror can play tricks on the mind, especially when dieting down for a show.

As far as the science of tracking muscle growth goes, the muscle biopsy technique was first employed just shortly before Arnold Schwarzenegger’s heyday (1), and thus far, you can’t pick up a home biopsy kit at the local drugstore. Only in the past few years have I noticed bodybuilders taking advantage of now readily available technology such as DEXA (dual-emission x-ray absorptiometry) for quantifying muscle mass (2). In depth, scientific case studies of bodybuilders growing in the off-season or prepping for competition are very rare (3, 4) as well.

In short, directly applicable training studies of advanced bodybuilders simply aren’t rolling off the presses (unless you consider the hundreds of “university studies” published only in supplement advertisements “science”). At this point, I think it’s simply not a typical or routine part of the bodybuilding culture, such as eating frequently or getting a base tan before stepping on stage, to endure the expense of sophisticated body composition testing to evaluate off-season or pre-contest progress. Similarly, bodybuilders don’t regularly train in teams (although this is a growing trend in the other competitive physique categories) where they can exchange training information with both each other and coaches, who can then synthesize results and formulate training strategies.

*The Missing Principle*
My contention is that frequency of training is a highly overlooked training principle, and even nearly forgotten when it comes to building muscle. In my experience, bodybuilders are very focused on “the set”—finding the right rep range, adding negatives, doing forced reps, doing drop sets, and doing various forms of cluster sets (5) like rest-pause sets (6) or muscle rounds (7). Secondarily, we’re focused on the workout per se—total sets and exercises—and most bodybuilders would be considered high volume trainers (8) following a split routine that hits a muscle group one time per week (9). I understand entirely and trained this way myself for many years. This training approach is what you most often see, read, and hear as the preferred method of training for muscle growth and the approach that probably (my best guess here) has produced the most IFBB professionals. High volume, once a week body part split training works, no doubt, at least for many people. However, there’s more than one way to skin a cat, and those in the know might now be thinking about the routines of successful IFBB pros like Dave Henry and Ronnie Coleman, whose tried and true routine included training each muscle group twice per week (10).

*Put the Science Aside for a Moment*
If you wanted to get better at just about anything, would you practice it just once weekly? Consider most any sport. How typical is training one time per week? Naturally, the stress of weight training is a bit different than playing table tennis, baseball, or even football, so there are substantial programming differences to be accounted for. Max effort squatting five times per week might be a tad much, but Olympic weightlifters are renowned for very high frequency training (11). Heck, one could even wage the argument that our bodies should be able to withstand one to two hours of kick ass training a day, even if training the same muscle groups. On the other hand, as I’ve noted previously, lifting and lowering the same load again and again might not fall within the definition of a “natural” act.

*Back to the Science*
When it comes to deriving a resistance training frequency that optimizes muscle growth, what does modern exercise science point to? In other words, if we compare a workout that engages the molecular mechanisms of muscle growth to taking a drug (with a given duration of action), how often should we “dose” our training sessions to ensure that we’re perpetually growing? How long does the protein synthetic response to a training session last? Bodybuilders are renowned for eating frequently. Should the same logic be applied to training? Beyond the single session, do training studies suggest a dose-response relationship for training frequency as it affects muscle growth?

*Keep Your Mojo Working: Protein Synthesis*
Probably the most common approach to bringing up a weak muscle group that I've seen (and used) over the years has been to train it more frequently. Daily calf training isn’t considered ludicrous, and Doggcrapp Training (Dante Trudel’s popular and effective invention) prescribes training the entire body three times every nine days. Beginners often train with full body splits, but this is quite rare for more advanced trainees nowadays (9). Some of you reading have probably tried John McCallum’s “squats and milk” program, better known as Randall Strossen’s amended formulation “Super Squats” (12). I can’t recall anyone who tried these high frequency whole body routines and said that they weren’t both effective and absolutely brutal. The latter quality may explain why they aren’t more commonplace.

If the purpose of training is to stimulate growth (“you don’t grow in the gym”), high frequency training makes sense biologically. The resistance exercise-induced increase in muscle protein synthesis only lasts between approximately 24 and 48 hours (13-15), perhaps as long as 72 hours if you’re a newbie to training (16). On the other hand, this glorious enhancement of muscle metabolism is actually shortened (17) and/or dampened in overall magnitude after you’ve been training for a while (18, 19). This may be one reason why “newbies” gain muscle so well, but more advanced trainees feel they need more voluminous sessions to evoke a growth response. Being advanced may simply mean that you need to buck up and train harder and more frequently if you want to maintain ‘round the clock elevation of protein synthesis. The obvious trick to training more frequently, however, is to temper the volume of training per session.

*Is There a Dose-Response for Training Frequency and Muscle Growth?*
A multitude of studies have been done that examine strength and/or muscle gain and training volume (number of sets), but some meta-analyses on the topic have barely addressed the notion of training frequency (20-22). Other meta-analyses have found that training two to three times a week with four to eight sets per movement seems ideal for strength (23, 24). An excellent review by Wernborn (25) suggests that same relationship holds with regard to training frequency and muscle enlargement: two to three sessions per week are ideal when it comes to making muscle grow. Interestingly, in his review, the highest rates of muscle growth for the elbow flexors (26) and quads (27) came from training four times and twelve times per week (using blood flow occluded walk training), respectively. Although these studies were very short, they support the logic that regular dosing with a protein synthetic stimulus results in rapid increases in muscle size.

Comparison of one, two or three sessions per week in both beginners and advanced trainees tells us, once again, that twice or thrice per week can be up to twice as effective for gaining muscle mass as once weekly workouts. When total training volume is equated—a veryimportant training parameter to control for—three weekly sessions are better than one (28) and twice daily training wins out over one daily session (29) for gaining both size and strength.

The picture painted here isn’t that training splits that directly target a muscle (group) only once per week don’t work. There are thousands of examples of large bodybuilders who got that way using that approach. However, just like taking an aspirin in the morning may not treat a headache in the evening, the anabolic effects of a Monday training session may only last half the week, so why not train more often to keep your muscle growin’ mojo workin'?

*Dude, You’re Off Your Rocker…*
You might be thinking that I’m a bit crazy here: “Scott, I can’t possibly train a muscle group—really train it—twice or three times per week and not end up in an overtraining hole lickety split.” For those who haven't done a high frequency program like DC Training, Super Squats, or something even more outrageous like one of Leo Costa’s inventions (e.g. Big Beyond Belief (30) or Titan Training (7)), I can understand your concerns. However, keep the following in mind:


Very low training loads (even 30 percent of a 1RM) if taken to failure (31–35) can create a powerful growth stimulus. As mentioned above, high rep squat training has a good reputation in this regard. Also, employing lower load training is a great way to balance the wear and tear that heavy loads can have on your joints.
Only three to four sets can create a significant protein synthetic response and ultimately growth (31, 36–38). You don’t have to volume train yourself into oblivion with multiple maximum effort sets to create a growth response. Again, the key to making high frequency training work is adjusting the number of sets for each muscle group in a workout. Practically speaking, this is also necessary to avoid marathon sessions in the gym.
Sets that focus on metabolic stress, epitomized by blood flow restriction (i.e. occlusion or Kaatsu training) can generate impressive muscle growth with minimal muscle damage and soreness (27, 39, 40). Daily training sessions (six or seven days per week) for the same muscle group aren't uncommon with this style of training (27, 41–43). If formally occluding blood flow isn't your cup of tea, maintaining muscle tension above about 50–60 percent of maximal effort, especially if using slow rep tempos (44), will substantially limit blood flow (45–47). Anyone who has intentionally trained with a “continuous tension” style, avoiding muscle relaxation between reps (e.g. not pausing at the top of the range of motion of a preacher curl or locking the knees at the top of a squat), knows that this is a sure fire way to accumulate painful metabolites.
If you trust in the strategy that training a weak muscle group more frequently will foster growth, what is keeping you from applying this strategy to elicit muscle growth overall? If you haven't trained with high frequencies in the past but have tried just about every training intensification technique and dietary supplement known to bodybuilders since the days of Eugen Sandow, you may have some exciting newfound muscle growth to look forward to. Whether you're a newbie who has or plans to try this approach, a weathered warrior of high frequency training, or a doubting Thomas, I’d love to hear your feedback here at elitefts™ in the comments section below.
*References*

Bergström J, Hultman E (1967) A study of exercise on glycogen metabolism during exercise in man. _Scand J Clin Lab Invest _19:218–28.
Modlesky CM, et al (1996) Density of the fat-free mass and estimates of body composition in male weight trainers. _Journal of applied physiology _80(6):2085–96.
Manore MM, et al (1993) Diet and exercise strategies of a world-class bodybuilder. _Int J Sport Nutr_ 3(1):76–86.
Rossow LM, et al (2013) Natural bodybuilding competition preparation and recovery: a 12-month case study. _Int J Sports Physiol Perform_ 8(5):582–92.
Haff GG, et al (2008) Cluster training: A novel method for introducing training program variation. _Strength Cond J_30:67–76.
Trudel D (2010) Interview regarding DC Training. In: Stevenson SW (editor), Costa L (2000) _Titan Training Manual_. Optimum Training Systems. At: #
Kraemer WJ, et al (1987) Physiologic responses to heavy-resistance exercise with very short rest periods. _Int J Sports Med_ 8:247–52.
Hackett DA, et al (2013) Training practices and ergogenic aids used by male bodybuilders. _J Strength Cond Res_27(6):1609–17.
Okabe M (2005) _Ronnie Coleman: The Unbelievable!_ Mocvideo Productions. Video, 82 minutes.
Kraemer WJ, Fleck SJ (2007) _Optimizing strength training: Designing nonlinear periodization workouts_. Champaign, IL: Human Kinetics, pg. ix.
Strossen RJ (1989) _Super squats: How to gain 30 pounds of muscle in 6 weeks_. Nevada City, Calif.: IronMind Enterprises, pg. 107.
Chesley A, et al (1992) Changes in human muscle protein synthesis after resistance exercise. _J Appl Physiol_73:1383–88.
Phillips SM, et al (1997) Mixed muscle protein synthesis and breakdown after resistance exercise in humans. _The American Journal of Physiology_273(1Pt1):E99–107.
Cuthbertson DJ, et al (2006) Anabolic signaling and protein synthesis in human skeletal muscle after dynamic shortening or lengthening exercise. _Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab_ 290(4):E731–8.
Miller BF, et al (2005) Coordinated collagen and muscle protein synthesis in human patella tendon and quadriceps muscle after exercise. _J Physiol_567(Pt3):1021–33.
Tang JE, et al (2008) Resistance training alters the response of fed state mixed muscle protein synthesis in young men. _Am J Physiol Regul Integr Comp Physiol_294(1):R172–8.
Hartman JW, et al (2006) Resistance training reduces whole-body protein turnover and improves net protein retention in untrained young males. _Appl Physiol Nutr Metab_ 31(5):557–64.
Phillips SM, et al (1999) Resistance training reduces the acute exercise-induced increase in muscle protein turnover. _Am J Physiol_ 276(1Pt1):E118–24.
Krieger JW (2010) Single vs. multiple sets of resistance exercise for muscle hypertrophy: a meta-analysis. _J Strength Cond Res_ 24(4):1150–9.
Krieger JW (2009) Single versus multiple sets of resistance exercise: a meta-regression. _J Strength Cond Res_23(6):1890–901.
Wolfe BL, et al (2004) Quantitative analysis of single- vs. multiple-set programs in resistance training. _J Strength Cond Res_ 18(1):35–47.
Rhea MR, et al (2003) A meta-analysis to determine the dose response for strength development. _Med Sci Sports Exerc_ 35(3):456–64.
Peterson MD, et al (2005) Applications of the dose-response for muscular strength development: a review of meta-analytic efficacy and reliability for designing training prescription. _J Strength Cond Res_ 19(4):950–8.
Wernbom M, et al (2007) The influence of frequency, intensity, volume and mode of strength training on whole muscle cross-sectional area in humans. _Sports Med_ 37(3):225–64.
Narici MV, Kayser B (1995) Hypertrophic response of human skeletal muscle to strength training in hypoxia and normoxia. _Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol_ 70(3):213–9.
Abe T, et al (2005) Skeletal muscle size and circulating IGF-1 are increased after two weeks of twice daily Kaatsu resistance training. _Int J Kaatsu Training Res_ 1:6–12.
McLester JRJ, et al (2000) Comparison of 1 Day and 3 Days Per Week of Equal-Volume Resistance Training in Experienced Subjects. _The Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research_14(3):273–81.
Hakkinen K, Kallinen M (1994) Distribution of strength training volume into one or two daily sessions and neuromuscular adaptations in female athletes. _Electromyogr Clin Neurophysiol_ 34(2):117–24.
Costa L (1998) _Big Beyond Belief_. Optimum Training Systems.
Burd NA, et al (2010) Low-load high volume resistance exercise stimulates muscle protein synthesis more than high-load low volume resistance exercise in young men. _PloS one_ 5(8):e12033.
Henneman E (1957) Relation between size of neurons and their susceptibility to discharge. _Science_ 126(3287):1345–7.
Henneman E, Olson CB (1965) Relations between structure and function in the design of skeletal muscles. _J Neurophysiol_ 28:581–98.
Carpinelli RN (2008) The size principle and a critical analysis of the unsubstantiated heavier-is-better recommendation for resistance training._Journal of Exercise Science & Fitness_6(2):67–86.
Sandee J (2009) The correct interpretation of the size principle and it’s practical application to resistance training. _Med Sport_ 13:203–9.
Burd NA, et al (2010) Resistance exercise volume affects myofibrillar protein synthesis and anabolic signalling molecule phosphorylation in young men. _J Physiol_ 588(Pt16):3119–30.
Mitchell CJ, et al (2012) Resistance exercise load does not determine training-mediated hypertrophic gains in young men._ Journal of applied physiology_ 113(1):71–7.
Staples AW, et al (2011) Carbohydrate does not augment exercise-induced protein accretion versus protein alone. _Med Sci Sports Exerc_ 43(7):1154–61.
Takarada Y, et al (2005) Rapid increase in plasma growth hormone after low-intensity resistance exercise with vascular occlusion. _J Appl Physiol(1985)_ 88(1):61–5.
Wilson JM, et al (2013) Practical Blood Flow Restriction Training Increases Acute Determinants of Hypertrophy Without Increasing Indices of Muscle Damage. _The Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research_ 27(11):3068–75. 10.1519/JSC.0b013e31828a1ffa. Practical Blood Flow Restriction Training Increases Acute... : The Journal of Strength & Conditioning Research
Abe T, et al (2006) Muscle size and strength are increased following walk training with restricted venous blood flow from the leg muscle, Kaatsu-walk training. _Journal of Applied Physiology_100(5):1460–66.
Yasuda T, et al (2010) Effects of low-intensity bench press training with restricted arm muscle blood flow on chest muscle hypertrophy: a pilot study. _Clin Physiol Funct Imaging_ 30(5):338–43.
Yatsuda T, et al (2005) Muscle fiber cross sectional area is increased after twice daily KAATSU-resistance training _Int J Kaatsu Training Res_ 1:65–70.
Tanimoto M, Ishii N (2006) Effects of low-intensity resistance exercise with slow movement and tonic force generation on muscular function in young men. _J Appl Physiol_ _(1985)_100(4):1150–7.
McCully KK, et al (1991) Muscle metabolism in older subjects using 31P magnetic resonance spectroscopy. _Can J Physiol Pharmacol_ 69(5):576–80.
Sadamoto T, et al (1983) Skeletal muscle tension, flow, pressure, and EMG during sustained isometric contractions in humans. _Eur J Appl Physiol Occup Physiol_ 51(3):395–408.
Lind AR, Williams CA (1979) The control of blood flow through human forearm muscles following brief isometric contractions. _J Physiol_288:529–47.


----------



## .131816

Pscarb said:


> I will see if I can get a link to the article...
> 
> My current thinking is that the training split is irrelevant as long as rest is considered in the equation, by that I mean no one ever reached their potential in this game by hitting the gym everyday.
> 
> For me now and my clients I build programs based on total number of sets per body part per week and along with that I periodise the volume from rep ranges of 6-8 to as high as 20-30 in some cases.
> 
> For example my current split is this
> Chest/Back
> 4 exercises on Chest/3 on Back sets range from 3-5
> 
> Lower body (Push focused)
> 4 exercises on quads/2 on hamstrings/1 on glutes and Calfs
> 
> Rest:
> 
> Shoulders/Arms
> 2 exercises on Shoulders (left shoulder is smashed it needs replacing so I cannot do much)
> 3 exercises on Biceps and Triceps
> 
> Repeat but I switch focus so it would be Back/Chest more sets on back than chest and the lower body would be pull focused.
> 
> essentially I train 2 on, 1 off sometimes it is a little different but mostly it is this, I make sure I get between 16 - 22 sets per body part per week....



Thanks for the reply Paul but you haven't given me the opinion I was looking for.

Hit a muscle once or twice per week?

I tend to follow old school rules on a 5 day split but this approach just led me to a plateau previously....


----------



## FelonE1

Steve1968 said:


> Thanks for the reply Paul but you haven't given me the opinion I was looking for.
> 
> Hit a muscle once or twice per week?
> 
> I tend to follow old school rules on a 5 day split but this approach just led me to a plateau previously....


Twice


----------



## 3752

Steve1968 said:


> Thanks for the reply Paul but you haven't given me the opinion I was looking for.
> 
> Hit a muscle once or twice per week?
> 
> I tend to follow old school rules on a 5 day split but this approach just led me to a plateau previously....


In a way I did but I get what you are saying, within a 7 day period I train each body part twice as I split the body into 3 sessions and train 2 days on 1 day off then repeat, so for example tonight I will train Chest and Back I will train these body parts again on Friday.

I have tried the popular Push/Pull/Legs rest Push/Pull/Legs system but I find 1 days rest in 7 is not enough if you are giving each session 100%.

What did you put down as the cause for the plateau


----------



## .131816

Pscarb said:


> In a way I did but I get what you are saying, within a 7 day period I train each body part twice as I split the body into 3 sessions and train 2 days on 1 day off then repeat, so for example tonight I will train Chest and Back I will train these body parts again on Friday.
> 
> I have tried the popular Push/Pull/Legs rest Push/Pull/Legs system but I find 1 days rest in 7 is not enough if you are giving each session 100%.
> 
> What did you put down as the cause for the plateau



Cheers for reply mate.
I can't really identify what stopped me making progress or if it was just a case of (genetically) going as far as I was ever going to go.......but hitting each muscle group once a week wasn't really giving me results so I want to try something different this time.


----------



## .131816

FelonE1 said:


> I’m currently doing back/ chest….shoulders/arms…..legs…..3x week and it’s working well for me



The only problem I can see with this approach is the amount of work your biceps and triceps are getting. Seems like they never get a break....
I'm also struggling to figure out how you manage to do that routine 3 times a week....


----------

